# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Substitute for Scotch Bonnet Peppers

## Johio

I posed this question on the "Jerk Marinade" thread, but thought I'd try asking solo too.

I can't find scotch bonnet peppers locally.  What is a reasonable substitute?  Habaneros?

DO you usually remove the seeds?  I thought I heard that the seeds are where the heat came from.

----------


## TAH

Habanero is your closest match, and yes, remove the seeds. They're still plenty hot without them, the seeds are all heat no flavor.

----------


## Crusher

I use Habanero's when I can't get Scotch Bonnet. I just make sure to add a little extra raw sugar to mimic the sweetness of the Scotch Peppers.

I get my Scotch Bonnet from an Indian Grocery store where we live. Maybe look for one of those I can't imagine you not having them where you live.

----------

